# fake rock background for leo



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

not quite finished but slowly getting there.
heres a few pics of lecko viewing his new home....


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Like the skull idea! How did you make it?


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

ollie1 said:


> Like the skull idea! How did you make it?


if its the same one i have about 99 pence: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ollie1 said:


> Like the skull idea! How did you make it?


the skull was from free with the first issue of a dino mag for 99p
heres the link....Amazing Dinosaur Discovery

and then just sculpted the spine-simple:2thumb:


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

It's looking good - Congrats


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

komodoking said:


> It's looking good - Congrats


cheers


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am tiling my build but out of interest hows yours heated? Is it a heat mat in the left hide? or is it under the poly?

Oh and looking good as yours always do


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

You do such great work! :flrt:

Wish mine was half as good!


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing! Very lucky gecko , wish I had some creative DIY skills!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> I am tiling my build, but out of interest hows yours heated? Is it a heat mat in the left hide? or is it under the poly?
> 
> Oh and looking good as yours always do


cheers,
i put the heat mat under that hide then place a small piece of lino over it



quizicalkat said:


> You do such great work! :flrt:
> 
> Wish mine was half as good!


thank you: victory:



geckocrazy14 said:


> Amazing! Very lucky gecko , wish I had some creative DIY skills!


cheers but he didn't like :devil:, it so i destroyed it :lol2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome i thought that. I am still slowly getting there with my build. Wish i never worked six days of the week lol


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oooh no! What an ungrateful bugga! Haha


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> Awesome i thought that. I am still slowly getting there with my build. Wish i never worked six days of the week lol


i'm in the same boat....not alot of spare time 



geckocrazy14 said:


> Oooh no! What an ungrateful bugga! Haha


yep, i made him a African style theme tank with a lion king pride rock and he seems happy now:2thumb:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oooh wow!! Maybe he likes the lion king


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Oooh wow!! Maybe he likes the lion king


or he has a crush on Nala


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Or Kiara? She's prettier


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have 2 leos named Nala and Kiara!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Or Kiara? She's prettier


or maybe he like a mature women like......sararbi



geckocrazy14 said:


> I have 2 leos named Nala and Kiara!


 thats awesome


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yikes, she's not a pretty lioness! Ha.

They don't really look like cubs though :/.. But they are rather cute xD


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Yikes, she's not a pretty lioness! Ha.


:lol2::lol2:ummm.....no comment


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha she's not!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

geckocrazy14 said:


> Haha she's not!


ssshhh, mufasa might hear you:lol2:


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oooh no, I'll be quiet


----------

